# ADBA show, Conyers GA



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*TEMPORARY* Georgia APBTC (GA)
Saturday, September 16, 2006
Location: To Be Announced

The Georgia APBTC (GA) has temporarily reserved this show date. Once the show date is confirmed with the ADBSI office, more detailed show information will be listed. If you have any questions regarding this show please email [email protected] or call (801)936-7513


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> *TEMPORARY* Georgia APBTC (GA)
> Saturday, September 16, 2006
> Location: To Be Announced
> 
> The Georgia APBTC (GA) has temporarily reserved this show date. Once the show date is confirmed with the ADBSI office, more detailed show information will be listed. If you have any questions regarding this show please email [email protected] or call (801)936-7513


Why the **TEMPORARY** I thought it was already cut in stone, this is our club


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont know if they havent updated the ADBA site or not. WE will definitely be there. We will have to meet up! My Dad and Mom live in Conyers so we DEFINITELY will not miss this one, close and no hotel!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> I dont know if they havent updated the ADBA site or not. WE will definitely be there. We will have to meet up! My Dad and Mom live in Conyers so we DEFINITELY will not miss this one, close and no hotel!!


All I know is its going to be at the Conyers International horse park the 16 and 17 is what were set up for, Can't wait to meet ya 

GAPITS president of the club...


> The dates are the 16th & 17th of Septmeber and it will be held at the International Horse Park in Conyers GA, we are working on the updates for the site at this time, if you need more info in the meantime feel free to contact me


----------



## MITCH84 (Apr 17, 2006)

*going*

thats right up the street from me I will be there...who else will attend


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Marty Ill be coming down there with a group, Eddie and Sandra Falin, Troy Brown, Steve Webb. I believe Eddie is the one bringing the track for the weight pull. Alot of the pictures Ive posted of Rebel working have been up at Eddies. We got Rebel from him, are getting another dog soon. He has really kinda just taken me under his wing so to speak and taught me ALOT!


----------



## MITCH84 (Apr 17, 2006)

IS this event open to anybody ?


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

MITCH84 said:


> IS this event open to anybody ?


I was also wondering the same thing I would really like to attend this show and also join the GA APBT Association.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MITCH84 said:


> IS this event open to anybody ?


Yes it is open to the public, anyone can come, all we ask is if your not showing your dog please leave it at home if at all possible, as it will have to be crated to long 


bully said:


> I was also wondering the same thing I would really like to attend this show and also join the GA APBT Association.


Come on down! we would love to have ya, to join the club go to our club site at...
http://www.georgiaapbtassociation.com/intro.htm 
or you can join at the show 

I'm the EBA rep for the club, so look for me at the tables


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I need a club T-shirt Marty!!


----------



## MITCH84 (Apr 17, 2006)

I am intrested as well in joining ....I have some ?'s for you so when you have a min email me [email protected] THANKS


----------

